# AV Optimization Echo



## Melonyw (Jul 27, 2009)

What codes are being used for the the AV Optimization Echo?


----------



## an02112 (Aug 4, 2009)

*AV optimization Echo*

my group of Cardiologist, use the CHF 428.0 for coding this procedure, cpt. that's used with this is the limited code, 93308. I hope that would help.


----------

